# Found some pics of that H&R A3



## Convallo (Dec 21, 2003)

Just in case nobody has ever seen it. It is owned by somebody at H&R, here in the US.
















Here is some random p-shop A3, I thought was pretty cool. 








Here is my personal favorite!!! Gotta love this beauty!


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Found some pics of that H&R A3 (Convallo)*


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Found some pics of that H&R A3 (Convallo)*

I have sat in that A3 1.8T in Springmeet 3 years ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Convallo (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Found some pics of that H&R A3 (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_I have sat in that A3 1.8T in Springmeet 3 years ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I officially hate you for that too


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Found some pics of that H&R A3 (Convallo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Convallo* »_
I officially hate you for that too


----------

